# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Κότες νάνες

## andreas142

Γεία σας! θα ήθελα να σας παρουσιάσω τις νάνες κότες που σήμερα αγόρασα είναι πολύ όμορφες! Τίς αγόρασα διότι μου έχουν πει πως κάθονται κλώσες και είναι πολύ καλές μάνες ! Πήρα 3 20 ευρώ .Αναρωτιόμουν πόσα αυγά κανονικής κότας θα μπορούσε να κλωσσίσει μία νανίτσα? 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## andreas142

Οι κοτούλες έχουν ηλικία 2 μηνών

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σας ! Σήμερα κατασκέυασα ενά κλουβάκι για τις 3 νάνες μου εκάνα χρήση ενός εργαλείου που αγόρασα με συνδετήρες .Η κατασκευή είναι πανέυκολη. Οι νάνες κότες θα μείνουν στο κλουβάκι εώς ότου μεγαλώσουν και εξοικιωθούν με τις υπόλοιπες κότες



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## tonis!

Αντρεα στο παράπηγμα που φαινεται πισω στην δευτερη φωτο ζουν κοτες?

----------


## andreas142

όχι απο τώρα μόλις μεγαλώσουν τα μικρά και βγούν απο τις κλούβες

----------


## andreas142

Οι κότες νάνες έχουν μεγαλώσει αρκετά μάλιστα αγόρασα ακομά 2 ενα αρσενικό και ενα θυλικό . Οι κότες νάνες για όσους δε το γνωρίζουν είναι φυσικές κλωσσομηχανές βγάζουν ακόμα και φασιανους , ορτύκια και κανονικά κοτόπουλα .

αρσενικό κοκοράκι νάνος


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



θυλικές κότες



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## andreas142

Μετά απο μερικές μέρες απασχόλησης κατάφερα να τελειώσω το κοτέτσι και τον προσωπικό χώρο των κοτών νάνων! Θα προσπαθήσω με τον καιρό να τις κάνω φυσικές κλωσσομηχανές!

----------


## andreas142

Φαντάζομαι ένας κόκκορας νάνος είναι αρκετός για 4 κότες νάνες

----------


## andreas142

Λόγω του ότι οι κότες νάνες είναι πολύ πιο μικρές απο τις κανονικές κότες πήρα την απόφαση να φτίαξω το δικό του κοτέτσι 

Όταν τις πρωτοπήρα τις έβαλα σε α΄υτην την κλόυβα 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Τώρα του έφτιαξά τον δικό τους χώρο το πλέγμα φθάνει απο το έδαφος εώς το ταβάνι 
συνεδέετε με μία κλούβα που κουρνίαζουν εκεί το βράδυ να με συγχωρήσετε γιατι το κινη΄το μου δε έχει καλή ανάλυση! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## andreas142

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Gull

> Φαντάζομαι ένας κόκκορας νάνος είναι αρκετός για 4 κότες νάνες


και για 10...αυτη ειναι η πιο σωστη αναλογια.

----------


## andreas142

Ξέρεις απο κότες νάνες να μου δώσεις καμιά πληροφορία όπως για παράδειγμα πόσα αυγά κότας ή γαλλοπούλας θα μπορούσα να βάλλω σε μία κότα νάνα?

----------


## andreas142

Διαβάζοντας το χαιρετισμό του φίλου Gull είδα πως έχει μία ιδιαίτερη ράτσα κότας κάνοντας μία αναζήτηση στο internet βρήκα αυτό http://www.ippocamilos.gr/pthn_kotes.html

----------


## nikolas_23

σχετικα με τις κοτες και γενικα με τα πουλερικα αυτα ο Γιαννης μπορει να να σου πει και να σου βρει σχεδον τα παντα στειλε του πμ

----------


## andreas142

Νίκο ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!

----------


## nikolas_23

τπτ ανδρεα  :Happy:

----------


## Gull

> Διαβάζοντας το χαιρετισμό του φίλου Gull είδα πως έχει μία ιδιαίτερη ράτσα κότας κάνοντας μία αναζήτηση στο internet βρήκα αυτό http://www.ippocamilos.gr/pthn_kotes.html


το δειγμα που εχει σ αυτη τη σελιδα για phoenix ειναι αθλιο.ψαξε bantam phoenix.εχω και lakenvelder.

----------


## andreas142

Οι κότες σου Gull τι χαρακτηριστικά έχουν είναι αυγόκοτες ή απο αυτές που παχαίνουν. Εγώ τα νανάκια τα πήρα διότι καμία απο τις 30 μου κότες δε κλώσσουν και σκέπτομαι βήμα βήμα να αρχίζω να βγάζω νέα πουλιά τα οποία δε θα έχουν καμία σχέση με μία τεχνιτή κλωσσομηχανή θα είναι απολύτώς φυσιολογικά! Τις κότς αυτές που τις βρήκες ?

----------


## andreas142

Αυτά ενωείς φίλε μου? η μία ή κότα που έχω είναι ίδια με αυτή στο video

----------


## Gull

> Αυτά ενωείς φίλε μου? η μία ή κότα που έχω είναι ίδια με αυτή στο video


μην ορκιζεσαι μονο!χαχαχαχα!αυτο το χρωμα λεγεται yellow duckwing και δε μ αρεσει.εχω πεντε εξι μικρα σ αυτο το χρωμα και θα τα δωσω αυτες τις μερες.κραταω μονο τα golden.αυτες τις κοτες και αλλες ρατσες μπορεις να τις βρεις απο χομπιστες που συλλεγουν κοτες η απο φαρμες που εισαγουν διαφορα περιεργα πουλερικα και ζωα.ετσι τις βρηκα και γω.ασχολουμαι με αυτη τη ρατσα απο το 2000.

----------


## andreas142

Σήμερα είδα σε ένα μαγαζί με ζώα κάτι πολύ περίεργα κοκόρια! ήταν πολύ όμορφα είχαν κάτι περίεργες ουρες όμορφα χρώματα

----------


## andreas142

Σήμερα πήρα το πρώτο αυγό απο τις νανές κότες.Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς σε πόσο καιρό απο σήμερα θα κάτσουν κλλώσες ι κότες?

----------


## Mits_Pits

Δε νομιζω να σου κλωσησουν φετος!
Μεχρι να μαζεψει τα αυγα θα βγει ο μηνας και μεχρι να βγουν τα μικρα θα κοντευει να βγει και ο Σεπτεμβριος!
Γνωμη μου, τα αυγα να τα παρεις!
Εξαλου ειναι και μικρες σε ηλικια!
Παντος αυτο που εχω να πω εγω ειναι πως οι νανουλες ειναι οι καλυτερες μανες!!!!!!!

----------


## adreas

> Δε νομιζω να σου κλωσησουν φετος!
> Μεχρι να μαζεψει τα αυγα θα βγει ο μηνας και μεχρι να βγουν τα μικρα θα κοντευει να βγει και ο Σεπτεμβριος!
> Γνωμη μου, τα αυγα να τα παρεις!
> Εξαλου ειναι και μικρες σε ηλικια!
> Παντος αυτο που εχω να πω εγω ειναι πως οι νανουλες ειναι οι καλυτερες μανες!!!!!!!


Γιατί  είσαι  τόσο  σίγουρος;  Άφησε  την  φύση  να  πράξει  όπως  αυτή  νομίζει  και  το  αποτέλεσμα  θα  σε  ανταμείψει .  Περίπου  10  ως  15-  17  αυγά  ένα  κάθε   μέρα  πως  θα  φύγει  ο  Σεπτέμβριος;

----------


## Mits_Pits

Απ όσο ξέρω κάνουνε 1 αυγό κάθε 2ρη μέρα!
100% σίγουρος ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι με τη φύση αλλά από τότε που γεννήθηκα μέχρι τα 16-17 ήμουν "μέσα" σε ένα κοτέτσι και δεν θυμάμαι να καθόταν να κλωσήσουν κότες τέλος Αυγούστου!

----------


## Gull

εμενα κλωσσαει και τωρα κοτα και περσι μου κλωσσησε το νοεμβρη!οπως σωστα ειπες ποτε δεν εισαι 100%σιγουρος!

----------


## andreas142

Σταμάτησε να γεννά η νανίτσα εκάνε δύο αυγά και τέρμα

----------


## Gull

δωστους κανναβουρι.θα δεις τι θα γινει μετα!εγω το κανω καθε χρονο.προς το τελος του χειμωνα βεβαια οχι τελος καλοκαιριου αλλα πιστευω θα δουλεψει.

----------


## theoxaris90

Παιδιά εμείς που είχαμε νάνες θυμάμαι που πάντα καναν φωλιέςέξω απ το κοτέτσι  όπως επίσης ότι κάτιαζανστα δέντρα και κάθε βράδυ μας έβγαινε το λάδι να τα μαζέψουμε. Ε ως που στο τέλοςτις αφήναμε έξω εε ένα βράδυ τις βάλαμε μέσα κ η αλεπού δεν άφησε τίποτα!! Δεν θυμάμαινα σας πω πως κατάφερε ν μπει αλλά μπήκε. Όσο αφορά τώρα με το κλώσσημα είναι οικαλύτερες μάνες ότι και να γίνει δεν σηκώνονται από τα αυγά τους! θυμάμαι ότικάθε φορά μόλις μάζευαν 11 12 αυγά κλωσούσαν μέχρι και Χριστούγεννα είχαμε βγάλεικοτόπουλα. Τώρα πήρα φέτος πάλι 8 κοτόπουλα κ ανυπομονώ να ωριμάσουν . αα και ναμην ξεχάσω να πω ότι πρέπει να προσέχουμε να μην πιάσει ψείρα το κοτέτσι γιατί  πρώτη χρονιά που είχαμε φτιάξει τα κοτέτσι δεντο γνωρίζαμε και 2 νάνες οι  μόνες οι οποίεςείχαν κάνει φωλιές μέσα στο κοτέτσι και κλώσαγαν τις έτρωγεη ψείρα και αυτές δεν έφυγαν με αποτέλεσμα να τις χάσουμε και τις 2. αλλά εντάξειτουλάχιστον μάθαμε από το λάθος μας κ από τότε απολυμαίνουμε προληπτικά.

----------

